

In Response to “What Sucks About Erlang” - ivank
http://yarivsblog.com/articles/2008/03/09/in-response-to-what-sucks-about-erlang/

======
ivank
I can't comment on how much Erlang sucks (or not) but this quote does bring
back memories:

If you’re writing code like in Damien’s example and you want to be able to
insert lines without changing a bunch of variable names, I have a tip:
increment by 10.

~~~
yariv
The good old BASIC days :)

------
snorkel
Syntax annoyances can be forgiven but for a language interpreter to call
exit(1) when unable to allocate memory is really bad. It should instead return
an error to the app and let the app keep running.

